# Which brand of diapering do you like best



## KittyMama1 (Sep 21, 2015)

： ）


----------



## Atabew (Mar 6, 2015)

I decided to give Joysdiaper a try. I ordered a package on Friday evening. I had an email thanking me for my purchase. The diaper was shipped Saturday afternoon. It was delivered via USPS today (Monday)! :smile:


----------



## kennethj11 (Jun 17, 2014)

I would like to go for smartipants cloth diapers. As an inventor of one sized cloth diapers, they are well developing and refining cloth Diapers Company in USA.


----------



## MelissaFowler (May 17, 2017)

My sister is using huggies and Luvs brand diaper for her baby. Its really nice.


----------



## ammie12 (May 17, 2017)

huggies seem to do a great job and they don't smell of chemicals when you take them out of the box


----------



## Mitteez (Jun 26, 2017)

huggies is the best brand.


----------



## mary32882 (Nov 22, 2016)

Which are you looking for 

1.disposable diapers.or
2.cloth diaper?


----------



## Owlyce (Feb 28, 2014)

Pampers was our favorite disposable, Ragababe is the favorite cloth


----------



## RichardSWaite (Aug 1, 2017)

Diaper pants are very comfortable for the kids!


----------



## mary32882 (Nov 22, 2016)

I like coth diapers and "bumGenius 4.0 Pocket Cloth Diaper" I liked most.


----------



## Klynn22 (Nov 14, 2017)

Good old pampers any time


----------



## anacurtis (Dec 19, 2017)

Huggies


----------



## StacySouth (Feb 1, 2018)

both pampers & huggies


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

I really like Awesome Blossoms pocket diapers for cloth.


----------



## naomi_w (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm using a disposable diaper (night time) and cloth nappy (daytime). However, I prefer using disposable diaper more because they are pretty much convenient to use and even some brand offers a very absorbent diaper. I've been using pampers (pampers.com) since day one my daughter was born.


----------



## sofiaa (Apr 15, 2018)

I used both diaper disposable and cloth. huggies and water wipe was my favorite brand.


----------



## michellewilliams (Apr 27, 2018)

Pampers  blue package


----------



## ronatlie (Mar 13, 2018)

I've tried different brands for my baby, and Huggies is still the best. Very comfortable and well padded.


----------



## ajpense (Dec 8, 2011)

Gdiapers because they can be used with both a biodegradable disposable insert, for traveling or a Cloth insert for at home. “redefining disposable”


----------



## iamthebestmom (Mar 30, 2019)

The best brands for Diapers are listed below:

Huggies. Best of the Test: Huggies Snug and Dry.
Pampers. For Newborns: Pampers Swaddlers.
Bambo Nature. "Green" Pick: Bambo Nature.


----------



## JuliaSpirit (Mar 29, 2019)

I like pampers they have good quility.


----------



## chiaus (Jan 20, 2015)

Chiaus diapers. Dry and comfortable at all times of the day and night. The ultrasoft diapers absorb liquid quickly for fewer leaks. All-around stretchy sides for a comfortable fit.


----------



## Klynn22 (Nov 14, 2017)

I like pampers. They are light in weight yet very absorbent..Very good quality.


----------

